# iStick 200W vs RX200



## theyettie (17/5/16)

Hey guys

Any thoughts on which is better? As I understand it Eleaf and Wismec are both subsidiaries of Joyetech, so how big a difference (barring aesthetics, battery cover and chip) can there actually be?

It would be interesting to know what you think, especially if there are members that own both...

Adios


----------



## Mac75 (17/5/16)

Rx200 can fire 250w 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## theyettie (17/5/16)

Mac75 said:


> Rx200 can fire 250w
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I get that, but it's like having a car that can go 700km/h. Where are you gonna use that??? 

Having said that, the iStick's firmware can be upgraded, so I reckon it's only a question of time before they can also go to 700km/h, ag I mean 250W.


----------



## theyettie (17/5/16)

No other opinions with regards to this?


----------



## GreenyZA (17/5/16)

The form factor of the RX200 just makes more sense for me... I love my Rx! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamiel (17/5/16)

Aside from the obvious wattage difference, my two cents is that one is designed by Jaybo for Wismec, whilst the other is... well, the other is made by eLeaf.


----------



## theyettie (17/5/16)

GreenyZA said:


> The form factor of the RX200 just makes more sense for me... I love my Rx!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I hear you, but the form factor of the iStick is very similar to that of the rx.


----------



## Baker (17/5/16)

I don't have either so I speak under correction but I think the iStick would allow u to use one of the really big tanks like the 30mm VCMT without the overhang it would have on the rx. In that way I think the design of the iStick is much better, because if you're going to have such a big mod it only makes sense to have that option.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Necropolis (18/5/16)

I'd say the RX200 - but that's because I have one and love it. 

Never used the iStick.


----------



## theyettie (18/5/16)

Necropolis said:


> I'd say the RX200 - but that's because I have one and love it.
> 
> Never used the iStick.



A bit biased there I'd say... hehehe 

I think in due time as the iStick spends more time on the market a more in depth comparison will be possible.

With more iStick users the skeletons in the closet will appear...


----------



## BumbleBee (18/5/16)

If I were to choose between the iStick 200W and the RX200 I'd pick the RX200*S*

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## theyettie (18/5/16)

BumbleBee said:


> If I were to choose between the iStick 200W and the RX200 I'd pick the RX200*S*
> 
> View attachment 54664



Hahaha, just saw it hit the shelves @Sir Vape now.

So tempting, but my vape budget is screwed this month.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Necropolis (18/5/16)

BumbleBee said:


> If I were to choose between the iStick 200W and the RX200 I'd pick the RX200*S*
> 
> View attachment 54664



That has to be announced the week after I got my RX200...


----------



## theyettie (18/5/16)

Necropolis said:


> That has to be announced the week after I got my RX200...



Eish, that sucks bud!!


----------



## DS_vaper (20/5/16)

I would go with the rx200 what I've noticed with the istick's is that the fire buttons go after close to 8 months of use. It's happened to me and 3 of my mates and the bat life on the rx200 is allot better  

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## GadgetFreak (20/5/16)

I have the Eleaf 200w and I also had a Rolo DNA 200. I would say go for the RX200 or RX200s.
There is nothing wrong with the Eleaf 200w except the aesthetics. However its fits nicer in your pants.


----------

